# Someone Turn That Radio Up



## acpeacemaker (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey All,

Like many, I have quite a bit of work to do. I need some new motivational tunes while I work by myself. I listen to everything. From bluegrass and jazz all the way to industrial metal. Anyone have any suggestions would be much appreciated. Preferably something upbeat. What do you all like that keeps you going?


Andrew


----------



## cnbarr (Oct 20, 2012)

I always like a little Rob Zombie when working in the shop,


----------



## joem (Oct 20, 2012)

Disco
but there is a court order preventing me from dancing around my garage.


----------



## rheslin2 (Oct 20, 2012)

was driving the mountain parkway this morning, ( the curvy part) dialed in some ministry (gangreen) cranked it up, and took the curves with the pedal on the floor!


----------



## rusty (Oct 20, 2012)

Reading useless forum posts and Andy Capp


----------



## Geo (Oct 20, 2012)

country, as long as it has a good beat. i hate the crying in your beer, tear jerking country music. maybe Toby Keith.


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 20, 2012)

I like Count Basie Big Band most especially from the late 50's and into the 60's. I also play (guitar) in a Basie tribute band. The earlier stuff from the 30's-40's is good, but often a tad primitive. Try: "Shiny Stockings" and "Basie Straight Ahead" on YouTube.


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I listen to the ringing in my ears. Can't hear much else.


----------



## rusty (Oct 20, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> I listen to the ringing in my ears. Can't hear much else.




White noise, my favorite tune also.


----------



## joem (Oct 20, 2012)

rusty said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to the ringing in my ears. Can't hear much else.
> ...



Oh Rusty you sure are rusty tonight. :lol:


----------



## butcher (Oct 20, 2012)

I like listening to the all of the wild critters in the woods, I am so used to the ringing in my ears most of the time I do not notice it.


----------



## Smack (Oct 20, 2012)

If your ready to rip things apart try Metalcore or something like In flames or Soilwork is pretty good.

A sample of real metal:
http://youtu.be/2-V8kYT1pvE







spelling


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, the ringing. :lol: I can't wait till I'm really old and start yelling at someone that's not therere saying,"Someone answer the phone!"

I've listening to BB all day on Pandora. Tomorrow will probably be metal. Smack I think you named a couple I've never heard before.


----------



## Smack (Oct 20, 2012)

Well here then, one from each.

http://youtu.be/DAAXK3Mzm2k
http://youtu.be/x60DdKy1GuY
and one from Entwine
http://youtu.be/mVsn3w_PYAU
can't leave out KSE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldg_lCrsrd0 and this ain't the wimpy version they play on the radio either.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EluzTj88tWU


----------



## glondor (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess I am pretty tame, (lame?) but I listen to audio books with ear buds on my mp3 player. I love all kinds of music, but I prefer it on video, and as close to real as you can get. 
Sometimes I do crank some live performance audio on the computer sound system, But for me, audio books seem to keep me moving. Something about talking keeps me engaged. Even when I am driving, although I have a 6 cd changer with 700 songs loaded and a good sound system i listen to...... AM talk radio.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 21, 2012)

> Reading useless forum posts and Andy Capp



I never realised Andy Capp was an international star! :lol: 

I always thought he was confined to these shores.


----------



## Geo (Oct 21, 2012)

isnt it rugby (fighting) andy plays when hes not drinking?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 21, 2012)

Geo said:


> country, as long as it has a good beat. i hate the crying in your beer, tear jerking country music. maybe Toby Keith.



Hey Geo, I couldn't resist posting this joke after reading your post.

Joke:

What do you get when you play a country music song backwards?





You get your car back, your house back, your wife back, your dog back...

Scott


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*RUSH
2112*


----------



## joem (Oct 21, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> *RUSH
> 2112*


Like the music hate the vocals.


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just recently discovered The Stone Coyotes and they are upbeat. Might have a bit too much country flavor for your liking though.

Other than that, when I'm in the garage wrenching I've got my Blackberry loaded with MP3s and fed through the stereo

Ministry
Sonic Youth
Fugazi
Rob Zombie
NIN
Killing Joke
And lots others to keep me motivated.


----------

